# Trifexis side effect



## iggymom

I was reading about side effects of Trifexis on another website. I found this one, and someone was looking for feedback on Trifexis users. I have an almost 10 pound Italian Greyhound. I think that everytime he has been dosed with Trifexis he has exhibited vomiting with bright red blood. I give him food with the dose, but he doesn't eat much anyway. I don't know if he isn't eating enough with the dose, or if the vomiting would occur due to the Trifexis anyway. I think I realized this pattern the last two months, but not sure. I recently switched to Trifexis because the military vets stopped carrying Sentinel. My dog can't use any topical flea meds as they burn his skin and cause hair loss, plus my vet told me the topical flea meds can cause seizures. Also, my civilian vet stopped carrying Frontline here on Oahu because it's not working anymore, the fleas are immune to it. Thanks for listening.


----------



## beaglemom

We are currently having some side effect issues from Trifexis. My female beagle threw up a couple of hours after taking the Trifexis and has been exhibiting stomach troubles all week since.  She doesn't like the topical flea meds either and acts like it burns but at this point I'm not going to keep giving her the Trifexis. She's been throwing up any time I give her dry food and she had diarrhea yesterday. I hope you can figure out a better solution for your little dog!


----------



## Chocx2

I stopped using flee and tick meds. I use a liquid formula made with natural stuff for everyday use. Certainly I would use something if I see any issues, but nothing so far, I live in Florida lots of bugs. My dogs have issues with all of that flee stuff and they seem to do better without for the majority of the time. I also titer my crew so no more vaccines, it seems there levels are very high. Animal control accepts the titers here with a letter from the vet to go with it. Still have to pay for the license though, maybe its all about the money lol.


----------

